# Your state sucks at-



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Found this gem today, it was cool, but didn't fit in any other sub-forum except lynx plot.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 26, 2011)

Figures Michigan should be worst at unemployment... my mate is struggling to get a decent job!


----------



## Alstor (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol nerds. It's no wonder why all the blue collar jobs are going out of Ohio. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 26, 2011)

Would have figured West Virginia to be "Black Lung".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

I figured Arizona would have been worst at being a decent state or worst at immigration.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

I knew my state was worst at high school graduation cause of how many teens get pregnant and drop out.
Is it just me or do most states look like they suck now?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

N/A

HOORAY <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> N/A
> 
> HOORAY <3


 Where do you live?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Where do you live?


 
From Ireland. Studying in England right now.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2011)

What are tornadoes doing up there?

Maybe it means it sucks at producing them? Even still, I would've thought somewhere like Alaska would've been worse.


----------



## Pine (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with Montana. Over half of the underage kids I'm friends with or work with have gotten a DUI. Most of the people who get busted in my town are all related to alcoholism as well. You gotta love the "southest" northern state.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Figures Michigan should be worst at unemployment... my mate is struggling to get a decent job!


 
Too bad it's technically wrong because that's Nevada.

But, I suppose it's eternally been granted the honor of being terrible at employment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> From Ireland. Studying in England right now.


 Irish statistically have the worst teeth in all the UK and worst at broadband for all of the EU.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Irish statistically have the worst teeth in all the UK and worst at broadband for all of the EU.


 
...okay? 

:/


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *Irish *statistically have the worst teeth in all the *UK*



Uh...

Someone wasn't paying attention in Geography.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Uh...
> 
> Someone wasn't paying attention in Geography.


 I know it's a island and separate from the UK.
How about this irish have the worst teeth in all of great britain since you're so picky.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 26, 2011)

California sucks at Air Pollution. That's a surprise to me.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I know it's a island and separate from the UK.
> How about this irish have the worst teeth in all of great britain since you're so picky.


 
That makes even less sense.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> That makes even less sense.


 He obviously doesn't know Ireland apart from Northern Ireland or the UK from Great Britain. 

CF, Ireland is separate from the UK (Northern Ireland is the part that is part of the UK) and it isn't the same island as Great Britain. 

My state has lots of arson. Awesome.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> He obviously doesn't know Ireland apart from Northern Ireland or the UK from Great Britain.
> 
> CF, Ireland is separate from the UK (Northern Ireland is the part that is part of the UK) and it isn't the same island as Great Britain.
> 
> My state has lots of arson. Awesome.


 
Sweet accurate knowledge <3


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Figures Michigan should be worst at unemployment... my mate is struggling to get a decent job!


 
Murder Mitten resident here. Can't find a job myself either. A year n half of being unemployed now =\


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> From Ireland. Studying in England right now.



Aren't Irish universities free if you're Irish, though?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Aren't Irish universities free if you're Irish, though?


 
That's Scottish ones if you're Scottish. England had the best places for my subject, so I went there. And their government give me the money to do it >


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> CF, Ireland is separate from the UK (Northern Ireland is the part that is part of the UK) and it isn't the same island as Great Britain.



Now available in venn diagram


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> That's Scottish ones if you're Scottish. England had the best places for my subject, so I went there. And their government give me the money to do it >


 
Cambridge? :3c


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 26, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Now available in venn diagram


 
That should be N. Ireland's flag, let the rest of the world know how things work in these islands.



Harebelle said:


> Cambridge? :3c



Oh heavens no, Canterbury had the best course for my subject so I went there. 

Cambridge for my PhD <3


----------



## Cam (Jan 26, 2011)

Worst drivers

Way too true


----------



## Xenke (Jan 26, 2011)

Cam said:


> Worst drivers
> 
> Way too true


 
Yea.

Fuck your drivers, it makes it so I can't have a car here. >:[

Though it's funny that all the cars up here are rust buckets. AHAHAHA.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 26, 2011)

bestiality in washington sounds about right


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 26, 2011)

Keroro said:


> bestiality in washington sounds about right


 
C'mon, furries, let's all move to Washington. :V


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 26, 2011)

I knew Wisconsin would of had to deal with drinking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Keroro said:


> bestiality in washington sounds about right


 I thought it was going to be for necrophilia.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought it was going to be for necrophilia.


 
same thing


----------



## Delta (Jan 26, 2011)

No wonder my asthma improved when I moved away, but lawd do I miss San Diego.
Texas is a terrible place.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2011)

Winds said:


> No wonder my asthma improved when I moved away, but lawd do I miss San Diego.
> Texas is a terrible place.


 Somebody that moved from new jersey actually got sick cause of how clean the air is here.  You know your state's air is polluted when someone gets sick from clean air.


----------



## williambrownpaws (Jan 27, 2011)

whoever wrote that TN has problems with  corruption must've visited memphis at one time...Where Police officers do drugs and break the law!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 3, 2011)

Yay, trailer parks?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 3, 2011)

Cam said:


> Worst drivers
> 
> Way too true


 When in Massachusetts, a green light means you, and ONLY you, have the right of way, Yellow means to go at ALL costs, and a red light is a signal to go if theres no police around.


----------

